# Old Vivitar 285HV + DSLR?



## Warhorse (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a thirty plus year old Vivitar 285HV flash that still works! (Great unit)

I use it on my old Canon F1n 35mm camera, and am just wondering if it would be safe to use on my new Nikon D3200.

The Nikon book says that an external flash can not be used if it produces negative volts, or more than 250 volts.

What do guys/gals say?


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2012)

If its the HV model- you can.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 15, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> If its the HV model- you can.


I can mount it safely on the hot shoe, use it manually, and not harm the camera's electronics?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

YES, if it is a 285HV, the trigger voltage is fine. I've shot my three on multiple digital cameras--Nikons from D1,D1h, D2x, D70, Fuji S1,S2,Canon 5D,Canon 20D,Canon G3. Indeed, great old flash unit....FABULOUS control system!!!!!


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 15, 2012)

That's great!

Thanks guys.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

Nikon DSLR cameras say in their user's manuals they can handle up to a +250V hot shoe flash unit trigger voltage (but no negative trigger voltages).

Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 15, 2012)

You're going to love that flash. Especially if you get it off the camera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought a few off ebay for pennies and they've been workhorses whenever I'm shooting from my bike and its not practice to load monolights.

Another tip is use Eneloop batteries


----------

